# Rat Tattoos - Rattoos?



## Lioness (Nov 11, 2011)

Hey everybody. :3
So I did a search here for rat tattoos and I know there has been a thread or two about it, but they are all over a year old, and I thought maybe there might be some new ink to show off.

Does anybody have rat-related tattoos?
I have an appointment for this one on Wednesday:

Rattoo by BodieBurrito, on Flickr

I still have a little work to do on it, but this is the basic design. I'm so excited!
​


----------



## hellostevie (Dec 26, 2011)

That's very creative!
I plan on getting rat foot prints on my shoulder region, just because that's were they always seem to perch 

Post pics when you get it done!!


----------



## ButITry (Jan 21, 2012)

That is really cool! I love tattoos, and I have yet to get a rat tattoo. But my sister has one of a realistic rat on her chest.


----------



## Twister (Dec 28, 2011)

that's a very cool design! Suits my girl who's name is Sprocket! LOL! Can't wait to see a finished pic.


----------



## Soya (Dec 6, 2011)

Oo that design is really unusual! Defo post a finished pic! 

Here's mine, Sherbert the hairless rattie 










Excuse the weird angle, it makes him look a funny shape but hes not! hah It's just a weird area to take a pic of because of it being curved!


----------



## CShadz6661 (Feb 12, 2012)

I had this idea where I would let my rats run on some paper after inking their feet to get rat tracks, then tattoo the tracks across my chest. I still want to do it... I just don't have the tattoo gun to do it with. I kinda want to do the most basic tattoos myself.


----------

